# Canon Mail In Rebate Question



## lp17 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi,

I was filling the Rebate form, I noticed "Limit 1 Claim per eligible product per household, except for residents of Rhode Island – Claim form may include separate purchases of different eligible products." I had delivered the item to my work address where few hundred people work and was about to give the same address for American Express Card delivery. I can't use my residence (billing) address because I'll change residence in near future.

Will there be any problem to use work address? I'm doing Mail In Rebate for the first time, so I am taking precaution. Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 21, 2015)

Won't the Canon rebate center reply to you? I thought only a PO box was problematic.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2015)

Canon wants a physical address, no po boxes or ups stores. Those are often used by scammers, and they learned that quickly.

There should be no issue as long as its a physical address such as 12345 W St as opposed to PMB or PO type addresses.


----------

